# Протрузия L4-L5 0.25 см и L5-S1 0.2 см



## Никсон (24 Мар 2020)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые. Началось все 2 года назад с ожоговой клиники обгорел на 30%,1,5 месяца пролежал в форме параболы (пупок с вогнутой стороны) - напряжение было постоянным. Через 2 месяца уволился с работы и привет сидячая жизнь - работа в интернете по 12-15 часов в день без перерыва. Спина не болела. Начались проблемы со стулом, запоры, метеоризм, интоксикация организма с высыпаниями на теле и лице - все анализы в норме. Гуляй Николай - все у тебя хорошо по моей части - сказал мне терапевт. Думаю, наверняка мало двигаюсь - бассейн, бег, турник. Все стало еще хуже, резь при мочеиспускании (пару раз с кровью после бега), жжение в мочевом пузыре - пошел к урологу. Куча анализов, далеко не самых приятных - и снова все в норме. Спина при этом не болела.
Позже прибавилась боль в крестце, отдающая в левую ягодицу, так что не мог спать - засыпал долго и мучительно, а просыпался всегда на животе. В один прекрасный момент додумался положить валик под крестец и потянуть спину и о чудо - у меня расслабились все мышцы ниже поясницы, вместе с задницей и передницей. Настолько привык быть в напряженном состоянии, что не осознавал это напряжение. Продолжал практиковать - запоры начали проходить, жжение при мочеиспускании тоже. Так, думаю надо идти к ортопеду. Он направляет меня на МРТ. Результаты, а также заключение на снимках ниже. Перепишу только заключение: "МР картина дегенеративных изменений пояснично крестцового отдела позвоночника. Протузии дисков L4/L5 0,25 см, L5/S1 0,20см.
Врач навыписывал обезболивающих мазей и таблеток (хотя такой надобности вроде нет) и сказал носить корсет - физиотерапии не работают, про ЛФК ничего не сказал. Говорю вытяжка позвоночника на меня прекрасно действует, говорит это все бесполезно - встанешь нервы снова зажмутся. Господа и дамы, бывалые заседатели форума и врачи, подскажите так ли это и неужели ничего с этим нельзя сделать? (образ жизни сменил на лежаче-ходяче-стоячий-изредка-сидячий).


----------



## La murr (24 Мар 2020)

@Никсон, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Мар 2020)

У Вас нет протрузий. Имеющиеся выпячивания МПД в ПОП являются вариантом нормы.


----------



## Никсон (24 Мар 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, это не все снимки мрт, всего их порядка 90, все на форум загрузить не смог. На каких именно снимках видны протрузии, а на каких выпячивания я не имею представления). Если это прояснит картину могу загрузить все. Также первым файлом прикреплено заключение. Оно тоже тоже неверное?


----------



## Никсон (17 Апр 2020)

Если кому поможет мое повествование буду рад. Верно пишут, что по интернету не лечатся, а если и лечатся, то максимально быстро и просто, как Владимир Воротинцев - здоров, все в норме. 

Однако симптоматика оказалась несколько обширней
1. Нарушение работы внутренних органов
2. Протузии в поясничном отделе
3. Бонусом протузии в грудной клетке
4. Дополнительно обнаружено смещение шейных позвонков с синдромом позвоночной артерии - считал до этого нормой потемнения в глазах, ухудшающееся зрение. Следствием нарушенного кровотока - постоянные воспаления лимфоузлов на лице и голове, тупость и желание спать.

Как оказалось весь этот инфернальный механизм был запущен укороченными прямыми мышцами бедра, которые спровоцировали наклон таза вперед и вместо образования гиперлордоза позвоночник по какой-то причине сложился как карточный домик от поясницы до шеи.

В общем сейчас делаю ЛФК на укрепление и растяжку мышц - ситуация потихоньку стабилизируется. Надеюсь сюда больше не вернусь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2020)

Если будете регулярно заниматься ЛФК, то точно все будет хорошо.


----------

